# Neues Jahr- Neuer PC- Einige fragen zur Harware.



## Dagger0815 (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe PC-Games Gemeinde,

da ja jeder gute Vorsätze fürs neue Jahr hat, hab ich mir gedacht :" jo mein Vorsatz ist, ich brauch nen neuen Rechner"

Mein Budget beläuft sich so auf 1800 - 2000€. Ich möchte rundherum alles erneuer und komplett neu aufbauen, keine alten komponenten verwenden, nichts !

Ich besitze eine Akute AMD und ATI allergie, ich bin kein Intel & Nvidia Fanboy hab aber leider schlechte Erfahrungen mit Komponenten von AMD und ATI gesammelt. 

Ich hatte mir vorab schon ein paar Dinge angeschaut, und würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn Ihr mir dazu was sagen könnten und das System komplettieren könntet,

Hauptsächlich nutze ich meinen PC zum zocken und surfen.

Hier unten stehend liste ich euch die Komponenten schon einmal auf, die Ich für mich persönlich schon mal rausgesucht habe. Ich setze euch hier die Links von Alternate dahinter, zum schauen, finde ich Alternate ganz ok zwecks übersicht und so, bestellen werde ich aber dann wohl bei Mindfactory oder bei Harwareversand.

Die Komponenten die ich mir angeschaut habe, sind natürlich alle nicht fest gesetzt, wenn Ihr was besseres wisst, dann immer her damit .
-------------------------------------------

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K  ( http://tinyurl.com/gwlxge2 ) / oder den i7-6700 ( http://tinyurl.com/jc66mu6 ) Da bin ich mir nicht so 1000% sicher, ob der i7 wirklich die bessere Wahl ist. 

Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7-EU ( http://tinyurl.com/gnve4yc )

Gehäuse : Corsair Obsidian 550D ( http://tinyurl.com/z5vuazl ) 

RAM : G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR4 -2133Kit ( http://tinyurl.com/jfwjh9m )

Festplatten:

Systemplatte: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD (Basic) ( http://tinyurl.com/z4ds98l )

Primäre Gamingplatte : Samsung 850 EVO 1TB SSD (Basic) ( http://tinyurl.com/j32zlpd )

Restlicher Datenmüll : Western Digital WD30ERFRX 3TB ( http://tinyurl.com/nvaens4 )

*Fehlen noch :*

Grafikkarte

Netzteil

Laufwerk

CPU Kühler 

und Gehäuselüfter


Ich wäre euch echt dankbar, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnten, oder eventuell sogar ein ganzes Setup. Ich wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jens


----------



## Golgomaph (2. Januar 2016)

Abend!

Basierend auf anderen Beiträgen versuche ich mal deine Zusammenstellung mit dir durchzugehen .. da kann auf jeden Fall noch etwas machen 

Zunächst mal zu deinem Budget: 
Ein aktuelles "High-End"-System mit einem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis beläuft sich so auf die 1000-1300€ .. kommt eben zu einem großen Teil darauf an ob Skylake oder Haswell.
Bei Investitionen, die diesen Betrag übersteigen, bekommst du eben, im Vergleich, weniger Leistung für das Geld, dass du mehr ausgibst. Dazu später mehr!

Du hast nun zwei Intel-CPU´s mit der neueren Skylake-Architektur aufgelistet, bist du dir da sicher bzw. nutzt die Vorteile bzgl. USB-3.1 oder der schnelleren Schnittstelle für SSD´s? Denn du kannst auch zu Haswell greifen, und da kommen wir direkt zur nächsten Frage:

Übertaktest du? 
Den 6600K kannst du mit einem entsprechenden Board mit Z-Chipsatz relativ simpel übertakten, den i7 6700 nicht. In Frage kommende CPU´s von Haswell wären dann der i7-4790K, oder, falls du nicht am übertakten interessiert bist, der Xeon E3 1231v3. 
Beide Haswell-Prozessoren profitieren im Gegensatz zu den beiden Skylake´s vom so genannten Hyper Threading. Dabei simuliert jeder der 4 Kerne einen weiteren Kern dazu, so dass er rein von der Leistung fast wie ein Acht-Kerner laufen würde, er hat aber immer noch nur 4 Kerne. 

Bist du also am übertakten interessiert, fliegt der 6700 bei Skylake und der Xeon bei Haswell raus, entsprechend die beiden anderen falls du nicht am Herumschrauben am Takt interessiert bist.
Übrigends: 
Der Xeon E3 1231v3 bewegt sich so preistechnisch beim i5-6600K aus deiner Zusammenstellung, der 4790K leicht unter dem i7-6700.

Die Mainboard-Wahl ist dann abhängig von deiner Entscheidung bezüglich Übertakten zu treffen, und eben ob du bei Skylake bleiben möchtest oder nicht. 
Allerdings kann man wohl schon mal sagen, dass dein GA-Z170X keins von den günstigeren ist ^^ Hat das Gründe? Also benutzt du jegliche Funktionen die andere Boards eventuell nicht besitzen?

RAM etc. ist halt auch abhängig von deiner Wahl Skylake oder Haswell .. für Haswell bräuchtest du halt DDR3-RAM, am besten 1600er mit einer guten Latenz, zum Beispiel CL10 oder CL9, und 1,5V Grundspannung.

Bist du dir sicher, dass du eine reine SSD für Spiele einbauen willst? Die liefert dir so gut wie keine Performance-Verbesserungen Ingame, bis auf kürzere Ladezeiten. 

Grafikkarte? Im Gegensatz zur CPU, wo AMD Intel gerade keine Konkurrenz bietet, müsstest du dich auch hier zwischen zweien entscheiden: 
NVidia´s aktuelle Karte, welche die beste Leistung für ihr Geld bietet, ist die 970. Bei AMD wäre es die R9 390(X), die das Doppelte an Strom verbraucht, dafür aber auch 8GB Videospeicher hat und ein klein wenig schneller arbeitet. Die GTX970 von NVidia besitzt effektiv nur 3,5GB, was aber aktuell noch problemlos reicht und auch naher Zukunft nicht einschränken dürfte.

Gehst du bei NVidia darüber hinaus, sinkt, wie üblich, das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Da kannst du natürlich auch zugreifen wenn du sicher bist dass du die Mehrleistung brauchst.

Ich denke zum Rest kommt man dann abhängig von deinen Wahlen Skylake oder Haswell, Übertakten oder nicht und AMD oder NVidia ^^

Hoffentlich konnte ich dir schon ein wenig helfen 

MfG
Golgomaph


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2016)

Also, das Board ist nun echt "Luxus", da wirst du keinerlei Vorteile zu einem 100€ günstigeren haben, außer du bist ein wahnsinniger Übertakter-Freak, dem 1% mehr Takt direkt das ganze Jahr versüßen...    ansonsten reicht locker ein Board für 120-140€ aus und wäre auch schon ein gutes OC-Modell. Davon abgesehen: warum nur der i5, wenn du so viel Geld hast? WENN schon, dann nimm den i7-6700k, aber eben den K, nicht den normalen i7-6700. Und wenn du gar nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm halt doch den nicht-k, aber auch ein Board unter 100€. Die teureren bringen Dir da echt nix. Und wenn du DOCH übertakten willst, dann vlt auch ein bisschen schnelleres RAM, aber nicht übertreiben. Es sollte aber zB 2400er-RAM geben auch unter 100€ für 16GB.

Aber dann noch was, was auch Galgomaph schon schrieb: der i7-4790K wäre quasi gleichschnell wie der 6700k, kostet aber inkl. dem günstigeren DDR3-RAM ein gutes Stück weniger. Je nach Shop sind es sogar allein für die CPU 80-100€ mehr. Skylake hat bei der Leistung nämlich an sich keinen Vorteil bei gleichem Takt. Auch der zB i7-6700 ohne K: der ist nicht schneller als der i7-4700, und der besagte Xeon E3-1231 v3 ist wiederum fast identisch zum i7-4700, kostet aber nur 260€. Der i7-6700 kostet 330€.  Skylake hat dafür den Vorteil, dass du da nativ, also "im Chipsatz" und ohne extra Treiber lauffähig, die Schnittstelle M.2-PCIe und USB3.1 hast. M.2PCIe wäre für M.2-SSDs sinnvoll, aber nur, wenn die auch wirklich das PCie ausnutzen. Die sind dann beim Lesen 4-5 mal schneller als normale SSD, beim schreiben 3x schneller - dafür kosten die auch deutlich mehr - hier wäre die günstigste "schnelle" M.2-SSD mit 240-256GB, die kostet dann ab ca 145€ Samsung SSD SM951-NVMe 256GB, M.2 (MZVPV256HDGL-00000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland also doppelt so viel wie eine normale 2,5-Zoll Sata.  Aber das sollte man auch nicht überbewerten: es ist ja NICHT so, dass zb ein Spiel 20 Sekunden lädt, weil es 20 Sekunden lang am Stück Daten lädt, sondern das reine Laden an Daten ist nur ein kleiner Teil, viel der Arbeit beim Laden ist "Daten entpacken" und "Algorithmen starten" usw. . Wenn dann die SSD 5x schneller lädt, dann hast du nicht statt 20 Sekunden nur noch 4 Sekunden, sondern du wirst eher statt 20 eben "nur" 18 Sekunden Ladezeit haben.  und USB3.1: das macht einzig für externe Laufwerke Sinn, und da ist die Frage, ob man es unbedingt braucht. Selbst wenn: es würde dann 100pro günstige Steckkarten zum Nachrüsten geben, wenn man am Board kein 3.1 hat. Ein "muss" wird 3.1 über Jahre nicht sein, weil viel zu wenig Leute schon jetzt einen PC mit 3.1 haben. Da wird kein Hersteller der Welt Produkte rausbringen, die NUR 3.1 können, außer vlt manche spezielle USB-Sticks oder -Festplatten.

Diese Dinge über Haswell vs Skylake solltest du halt auch wissen, denn je nach dem, welche CPU man nimmt, zahlst du eben ein gutes Stück drauf und hast vlt gar nix davon.  Manch einer würde nun noch sagen "aber bei Skalyke bekommst du in 2-3 Jahren noch ne neue CPU in den Shops!" - jo, kann sein. ABER wenn du nen Skylake nimmst wie den i7-6700 oder 6700k, dann werden die nicht schon in 2-3 Jahren "zu schwach" sein, und in 2-3 Jahren wird auch kein Skylake auf dem Markt sein, bei dem sich ein Wechsel vom i7-6700(k) lohnt. Sondern du wirst ganz sicher erst dann wechseln, wenn sowieso ein erneut neuer Sockel die bessere Wahl ist. Daher spielt das Argument "zukunftssicherer" bezüglich der Aufrüstung keine Rolle. 

Das heißt da solltest du dann selber entscheiden, ob die Sache mit den Schnittstellen und/oder das "Gefühl", den moderneren Sockel zu haben, Dir einen Aufpreis wert sind. Je nach CPU-Wahl ist der Aufpreis aber auch nicht sooo hoch. Aber an sich egal, was genau du nimmst: für Übertakten such Dir lieber ein Board für 120-140€, ansonsten 70-100€, und wenn du übertakten willst, dann noch nen CPU-Kühler für eher 40-50€, ansonsten 25-30€. 

Gehäuse: da hast du auch ein absolutes Luxus-Teil rausgesucht. Hat das einen bestimmten Grund? Denn für 50-70€ bekommst du super Midi-Tower mit durchdachter Lüftung&co, und selbst wenn die mitgelieferten meist 2 Lüfter zu laut sein sollten, kann man sich für 20-30€ ganz leise besorgen.


Grafikkarte: ne GTX 970 wäre gut, bis ca 350€. Nachteil: von den 4GB RAM können nur 3,5GB genutzt werden. Da bietet die Konkurrenz von AMD mit der R9 390 mehr: 8GB und auch sowieso nen Tick mehr Leistung, ABER den Nachteil, dass die bis zu 100W mehr Strom bei Last braucht und wärmer wird, weswegen man schwieriger eine leise Variante findet. Mehr auszugaben macht wiederum kaum Sinn. Erst die GTX 980 Ti bringt merkbar mehr Leistung, dafür dann direkt ca 40% mehr. Aber: die kostet mal eben doppelt so viele wie eine GTX 970 oder R9 390... 

Netzteil: ein solides Markenmodell für 60-90€ mit 500-550W Nennleistung reicht sehr gut.

DVD: irgendnen Brenner mit SATA nehmen, kosten keine 15€ mehr


----------



## Dagger0815 (4. Januar 2016)

Besten Dank für eure Antworten euch 2´en, 

nach ein wenig mehr Informationen habe ich mir nun mein System zusammengestellt. 

Mfg


----------

